# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  32 + thinning hair

## rlyworried44

Hello everyone,

As I mentioned in the title, I'm 32 and have had thin/fine hair all my life.  I've been starting to receive more comments about my hair/thinning of hair lately and I'm really starting to flip out.  I've been taking Proscar for 5-6 years and use Rogaine at night.  I'm starting to think I should just bite the bullet, step out of denial, and do hair transplant surgery.  I've attached some pictures and am wondering if this should be my next step.  I hate that I'm this vain, but it's really sapping my self esteem and my girlfriend (bless her heart) tells me everything is fine and to stop worrying, however, my hair does seemed to have thinned significantly since my early 20's.

Thanks.

----------


## mattj

If you've been losing hair since your twenties, I think you should count yourself fortunate to have reached the age of 32 with so much hair remaining.

Your crown isn't bad at all, and I doubt if any surgeon would recommend touching it. It's hard to tell because the photo was taken very close, but judging from where your hairline appears to be in relation to the sides I would say that it's still positioned very low even though the first couple of centimetres have thinned a little. Would you be able to take another photo from the front from a little further away, so we can see the top of your eyebrows and better gauge the proportions?

A surgeon might be able to add some density to your hairline, but it's position appears to actually be lower than where a transplanted hairline would normally be created.

----------


## rlyworried44

Hope these help...  Thanks again, I appreciate your input.  Took these after I got out of bed/read your message.

----------


## mattj

Those give a better idea. I'm thinking you probably want to add density rather than do any lowering. Am I right? A relatively small procedure should achieve that. The remaining hairs at the front don't look too weak and probably aren't in too much danger of permanent shockloss when grafts are planted around them.

How much research have you done into hair transplants and your options? Have you thought about whether you'd want FUT (strip) or FUE?

----------


## rlyworried44

Hello,

Yes, ideally I'd just like some more density.  Do you think the crown isn't a problem?  I've done a little bit of research, but am always open to new ideas.  Have been looking into Sara Wasserman (she's local to me).  I haven't been able to find any negative reviews about her.  Was leaning towards FUE, but would love your input.  

Also, what's the healing process like?  As mentioned earlier, I'm woefully vain, and would be extremely upset if my friends knew I did this procedure.  Will the hair look exactly like my regular hair?  

Thanks for helping me out.

----------


## mattj

The crown loss looks minor. By all means ask the surgeon what they think but I believe most would tell you to leave it alone.  In the first set of photos there doesn't seem to be the same parting running left to right across the crown area, so I'm thinking the 'bed head' factor makes it look worse in the latest photo you took.

My brother's crown looks about as dense as yours does and he's lost no hair in that region. His density is the same all over. I think your natural density is probably quite high (in terms of hairs per square cm) and therefore a slight loss in density is noticeable to you. Also, your skin is quite fair so there is greater contrast with your darker hair.

The transplanted hair should blend with the rest, but the hair at the donor area is often thicker than the hair at the temples, making it impossible to completely mimic nature. I'm just saying that to give you the full picture. We're talking about a very small difference and few patients ever have a real issue with this when the hairline is skilfully placed. 

Regarding how noticeable it will be:
With FUE, the area from where the grafts are taken (and they should be taken from a wide area) will need to be shaven down. Obviously that will be noticeable. Some patients just shave their entire heads for the procedure. The extraction sites can be barely noticeable in about a week.

Strip extraction can be hidden well by the hair at the back, assuming it is kept long enough.

As you would be having hair planted into existing hair, there is the issue of shaving down. Most (but not all) surgeons like to shave the recipient area to gain better access. 
For a couple of weeks at least there will be signs of surgery evident in the recipient area, and for longer a patient can feel that he looks worse than before surgery. As you still have lots of hair on top, behind where the grafts will be planted, it should be possible to style your hair down to cover the grafted area for as long as needed. It would be a good idea to practice styling your hair forward to see how much of a 'curtain' you can get.

Of course, having this longer hair to cover the front sort of clashes with the short hair at the back that would be a necessary result of FUE surgery.

Obviously the amount of time you can avoid your friends, whether you are happy under a hat and other factors unique to your circumstances will play a part in how well you can keep the secret.

I've just rambled a bit and probably made it seem difficult, but I just want to give you the full picture. You should look around at the experiences of other patients. You'll see that they usually manage very well in keeping their surgery to themselves.

----------


## t-bone

Don't give in to surgery yet!

By looking at the pictures I would say ACELL/PRP 1st.for a year.
The prp will make your scalp stop shedding and make scalp really healthy!The Acell will make your hair thick and fill in balding areas.If it worked on my 20yr balding head it will work on your hardly noticeable barely thinning scalp.Don't panic and do your homework...

----------


## t-bone

Dude you need prp/acell..Like yesterday!

----------


## rlyworried44

Hi T-Bone,

Haven't heard of that procedure...  What is it?  

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## t-bone

Just go onto utube and you can learn about PRP & Acell treatments.

----------

